# question about resizing photos



## annie44 (Feb 12, 2011)

Matt (antiquemeds) has been very helpful with giving me advise on resizing photos, but I thought I'd throw out a couple of questions for everyone.

 How do you resize photos so that it is small when you post it, but if you click on it, it enlarges for the viewer?

 Does anyone have a program that resizes by entering the megabyte size, rather than pixels or inches??

 What programs do you use to post pictures on this forum or Matt's website?

 Specifics are very helpful!!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 12, 2011)

I take pictures on a camera, download them onto the computer, then I resize them by (usually) 40%, then they are usually the perfect size, and reasonably well below 200 Kb. It really depends on your camera.

 As for being able to upload huge pictures and zoom in on them, that would be great. Unfortunately, this site doesn't support those kinds of images, as far as I know.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 12, 2011)

well, I will tell you how I handle pics, Annie.. first of all, I usually set my camera to the lowest resolution, which says 0.3 mp, but the pics usually end up around 100 k, and are a perfectly reasonable size for viewing here.
 If I want to create a multi-pic post, or post a larger file pic, I upload it to my Flickr online photo collection. Once it's there, I have several options of different sizes to choose from, I choose the size I want to post here, right click on the pic, and select "copy image URL" ..then I go to the ABN window where I'm composing the post, choose the "image" button, and paste the link in between where it says [IMG].. right-click in the middle between the center brackets and select "paste" ..this can be done as many times as you wish in a single post, but you won't see the pics until you submit the post, and if the original file location of the pic changes (for example if you move it to a different place in the Flickr program) then the link will be broken. 
 The process is similar with photobucket and others, I believe, but I am very happy with Flickr.
 Hope that helps a bit.. [:)]


----------

